# New Storrs Monitors.



## manimal (Feb 16, 2013)

I finally sold all my hatchling bds and with the proceeds from them I purchased a double enclosure and two beautiful little Storrs monitors. I know it is very difficult to pick sexes when they are very young, but I picked out one that had a big broad head and one that was less colorful and with a narrower head. Fingers crossed I have a pair. 
They are super active, and have a voracious apatite eating dusted crickets and small pieces of chopped chicken. 
Fantastic little critters, I could sit and watch them all day. The only thing stopping me is having to go to work.


----------



## sharky (Feb 16, 2013)

Great way to spend your profit! They are gorgeous  Fingers crossed for you that they are pair! Good luck with them


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Feb 17, 2013)

did you get them in adelaide mate if so did they have anymore if so could you pm were you got them from cheers mick


----------



## manimal (Feb 17, 2013)

MLWReptiles said:


> did you get them in adelaide mate if so did they have anymore if so could you pm were you got them from cheers mick


Sure did pm sent.


----------



## Chicken (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice! I got a little storri yesterday too, you have a nice setup.
Only thing i would change is to get some sand, preferably red and deep as mine has been digging like crazy all day!


----------



## Radar (Feb 17, 2013)

Are they V. s. storri or V. s. ocreatus? They do love sand, put any cage furnishings on the bottom of the tank and fill around them so the animals can't burrow under and have stuff collapse on them. They are great little reps, always so active.


----------



## manimal (Feb 17, 2013)

Chicken said:


> Very nice! I got a little storri yesterday too, you have a nice setup.
> Only thing i would change is to some sand, preferably red and deep as mine has been digging like crazy all day!



Sand is coming, but I thought I would let them get a little bigger. I dont want sand impaction, because they are so small. I might sound pedantic but I dont want to take any chances. Thanks for the suggestions though


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Feb 17, 2013)

Do these guys get as big as other monitors like lacies? I saw a couple hatchies at the expo and they where gecko small.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 17, 2013)

Nah these are only little guys in monitor terms. Varanus storri storri are typically around 35cm. Still they have all the personality and character of a big monitor I've found.


----------



## manimal (Feb 17, 2013)

Chondrobsessed said:


> Do these guys get as big as other monitors like lacies? I saw a couple hatchies at the expo and they where gecko small.


They are a pygmy monitor with an average length of around 30 - 40 cm.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Feb 17, 2013)

They were so cute! I like monitors and their personalities and looks but the size really puts me off. Ill have to keep these guys in mind for the far future. Thanks for the replies guys


----------

